
How much money successful entrepreneurs started with - InfinityX0
https://www.lendingtree.com/how-much-money-successful-entrepreneurs-started-with-article
======
FreedomToCreate
Some people were in debt and they took the paramount and stupid risk of
starting a company and it paid off for them with huge returns. Congrats you
pointed out some lottery winners.

What should also be mentioned are founders who go into even grater debt and
destroy there lives attempting to create companies when they are not
financially stable. Get your self in an position where failing won't ruin your
life (like worst case scenario you end up back in your moms basement) but
seriously, if you are in hundreds of thousands of dollars in debt,
statistically a startup will ruin your life.

